# MacBook Pro 15 pouces de 2008 HS en 2010 (carte graphique)



## Macincal (12 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
le macbook pro 15 pouces de 2008 d'un copain est tombé complétement en rade cette semaine. Diagnostic du renvendeur agréé apple : carte graphique.

Ça m'a remis en mémoire les problèmes des nvidia :

MacBook Pro 15 pouces de 2008 HS en 2010 cause carte graphique défectueuses nvidia 8400 et 8600.

http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/nvidia-et-ses-soucis-avec-ses-puces-mobiles-226505.html

Le revendeur va questionner Apple.

En attendant, ma question est la suivante : que se passe-t-il aujourd'hui pour les propriétaires de ces macs de 2008 qui ne tombent en rade que maintenant ? Échange ? Garantie ? Carte mère gratuite?

Merci !


----------



## MacSedik (12 Février 2010)

*Si le problème est "d'origine"*, Apple se charge normalement du remplacement de la carte mère (gratuitement) mais pas d'échange (faudra appeler le SAV). 

Sinon oui les soucis de la NVidia 8600M Gt ne m'ont pas laissé de bons souvenirs, dont la garantie a été repoussée de 1 à 3 ans. il faut dire qu'il y'avait des centaines de milliers de Mac touchés (entre Juin 2007-Mars 2008).


----------



## Macincal (12 Février 2010)

Merci MacSediK,
donc remplacement de la carte mère si lé délai de 3 ans n'est pas dépassé.
Quid de la charge et du prix de la main d'uvre ?


----------



## virginxx (12 Février 2010)

Pour info , j'ai eu la blague ... 

je ne connaissais pas cette info de 3 ans de garantie et en fouillant sur le web je suis tombée dessus , juste avant de jeter mon MBP a la poubelle

finalement je l'ai portée dans un apple store pres de chez moi en croisant les doigts et effectivement c'est bien passé sous garantie apres 2 ans et 3 mois . 

j'ai quand meme recuperer la facture de la reparation  : 1100euros TVAC .

Merci APPLE 

mais j'ai eu chaud !!!!


----------



## Macincal (12 Février 2010)

merci virginXX

Je vais transmettre ces infos au copain du macbook.
Donc virginXX, pièces et main d'uvre ont été pris en charge pour toi ?

Là j'ai l'impression que notre revendeur agréé local (Outre-Mer) a demandé la carte mère à Apple mais compte faire payer la main d'uvre au copain, ce qui risque de ne pas être négligeable.

Est-ce normal ?

Ces questions peuvent intéresser d'autres personnes car il y avoir encore des milliers de ces macbook avec nvidia défectueuses qui n'ont pas encore "explosé" mais qui sont quand même des bombes à retardement.


----------



## MacSedik (13 Février 2010)

Contactes Apple, dis que tu as tel problème, normalement ils vont te faire un dossier et vont te donner un numéro de dossier. ce numéro de dossier tu le fait passer à ton APR, il change ta CM et tu ne payes strictement rien. le téléopérateur de chez Apple m'a prévenu que si c'est pris en charge, c'est pièces *et* main d'oeuvre, donc essayes de faire de même.
si l'APR te fait payer quelque chose essayes de voir si Apple va te rembourser cela, auparavant.


----------



## Macincal (13 Février 2010)

Merci MacSedik,
Est-ce que je pourrais avoir une adresse mail pour contacter Apple à ce sujet ?


----------



## divoli (13 Février 2010)

Je suis stupéfait que le revendeur ne soit pas au courant, c'est un problème connu (voire archi connu).
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2377?viewlocale=fr_FR

Je te met le lien vers ce topic (il y en a des tas d'autres du même genre).

Attention, il ne suffit pas que cette CG tombe en panne pour que les réparations soient à la charge d'Apple, il faut que la raison de cette panne de CG corresponde au défaut de fabrication qui permette cette prise en charge. Les techniciens utilisent un test pour diagnostiquer la raison de la panne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h25 ----------




MacSedik a dit:


> Sinon oui les soucis de la NVidia 8600M Gt ne m'ont pas laissé de bons souvenirs, dont la garantie a été repoussée de 1 à 3 ans. il faut dire qu'il y'avait des centaines de milliers de Mac touchés (entre Juin 2007-Mars 2008).


En fait et d'après Apple, tous les MBP équipés de cette CG et fabriqués entre mai 2007 et septembre 2008 sont potentiellement concernés.
Depuis l'automne 2008, Apple utilise une carte-mère de révision 2 (avec une CG 8600M non défectueuse).


----------



## Macincal (13 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Je suis stupéfait que le revendeur ne soit pas au courant, c'est un problème connu (voire archi connu).
> http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2377?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> Je te met le lien vers ce topic (il y en a des tas d'autres du même genre).
> ...



-------------------------

Merci Divoli pour ce message très complet.

Je m'occupe du cas d'un copain peu "macaddict" et je me souviens parfaitement de l'affaire nvidia de 2008 qui m'a détourné d'un macbook 15 pouces pour mon gamin pour lui prendre un PC Toshiba pour ses jeux. Les autres mac de chez moi fontionnent (mini, PB14p et PB12p).

J'avais un peu oublié tout ça n'étant pas concerné et m'interrogeais sur cette prolongation de garantie.
Le problème du MacBook 15p du copain est de toute évidence le même.
Le revendeur agréé lui a déclaré que c'était la CG et qu'il demandait à Apple de prendre ça en garantie et d'envoyer une carte mère, sans lui raconter toute l'histoire des nvidia le copain n'étant pas un spacialiste et un fondu de Mac.

Le problème est que nous sommes dans une île lointaine et que le revendeur agréé est le seul à pouvoir certifier que la panne est bien cette panne-là et qu'il ne compte pas apparemment faire jouer la garantie pour la main d'uvre, la garantie pour la pièce n'étant pas totalement acquise.

J'aimerais bien une adresse mail d'un service concerné d'apple france.

Sinon la réparation complète avoisinant les 1300 , le mac est bon à mettre à la poubelle.


----------



## MacSedik (13 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> En fait et d'après Apple, tous les MBP équipés de cette CG et fabriqués entre mai 2007 et septembre 2008 sont potentiellement concernés.
> Depuis l'automne 2008, Apple utilise une carte-mère de révision 2 (avec une CG 8600M non défectueuse).



effectivement, j'ai fait parti de ses séries et j'ai retranscrit ce que m'a dit le Téléopérateur de chez Apple. mon mac a été pris en charge et la CM a été changé fissa! 

Pour contacter Apple tu as les informations ici.


----------



## Macincal (13 Février 2010)

Thank's


----------



## lambs (17 Mars 2010)

Mon macbook pro 15" 2,4 GHZ de janvier 2008 vient de tomber en rade. De moins il s'allume mais pas d'affichage.
RDV au Genius BAr de l'apple store du Carroussel, diagnostic qui a pris 10', le MBP est parti en réparation pour un changement de la carte mère gratuit.
Délai prévu une petite semaine.
Si tout est respecté, cela est top car franchement je ne me vois remettre 1500 à 2000 dans un portable mac dans l'immédiat.
Mon MBP tourne très très bien pour ce que je fais. (internet et aperture 3)


----------



## Macincal (27 Mars 2010)

Suite et fin de l'histoire du MB 15p du copain. Il est bon de donner l'épilogue des problèmes parfois, et merci pour vos participations.

Le copain a donc récupéré son MB 15p réparé il y a quelques jours (ça a quand même duré longtemps...) et le revendeur agréé a pris tout en charge : la pièce arrivée de ... ? et sa main d'uvre. Le copain n'a eu à payer qu'environ 20  de taxes.

Par contre, le vendeur-réparateur ne lui a jamais raconté le pourquoi de cette panne (cartes graphiques invidia pourries par millions) et l'histoire de la prolongation des trois ans imposée par Apple. À aucun moment. Préférant lui faire croire à un défaut ponctuel et à une bonté et à une efficacité de sa part...

Le copain, informé par moi du pourquoi de sa panne, a préféré faire le naïf et l'imbécile et dire "merci monsieur"...


----------



## Luigi_69 (5 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous. 

Tout d'abord, je m'excuse si des fautes de frappe sont présentes, ou si j'ecris un gros pavé, mais ce message est redigé depuis un iPhone. 

Je me retrouve un peu dans le message ci dessus. Voici ma situation :

tout a l'heure, apres une tentative de mise en veille, mon MBP de Juillet 2008 ne sest pas eteint, la diode est restée allumee. Je lai rouvert pour faire une mise en veille propre, mais pas de réaction. Je l'eteins donc de la manière forte. Depuis il ne se relance plus. 

Lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton de démarrage, pas de bong(il se peut que le son de mac soit coupé, cest souvent le cas pour moi). On entend le lecteur de cd vérifier quil ne contient rien, et hop tout s'éteint. Rien ne sest affiché sur l'ecran. Jai essayé de démarrer à partir d'un disque FW, je n'accède meme pas au menu de sélection. Jai ensuite e tenté de changer la ram, sans succes. 
Jai réintialisé le smc. Je ne peux pas réinitialiser la pram, lordi s'éteint avant. 

Quelle peut etre l'origine du problème? Est ce que ca peut etre la CG? ou bien juste lacarte mère, ce qui ne m'arrangerait vraiment pas, en tant qu'etudiant sans gros moyens...

Merci par avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Avril 2010)

A mon avis la carte mère plus que la CG, ton BIOS fait des bips au démarrage ou pas ?


----------



## Luigi_69 (5 Avril 2010)

Aucun son ne sort de l'ordi. Je craignais que ca soit la CM, je vais pas avoir les moyens den repayer une.  J'irais dans un APR la semaine prochaine...


----------



## SDION (6 Avril 2010)

La même mésaventure vient juste de m'arriver...

J'ai appeler un centre agréé Apple, et j'ai pris RdV ce soir pour diagnostiquer la panne. Mais s'il s'avère que cela soit effectivement de la CG, la réparation est prise sous garantie avec un délai d'une semaine. Mon MBP entre dans les séries pouvant être potentiellement en panne.

Je communiquerai la suite des évèments. Cout / délai / services

Cordialement


----------



## Luigi_69 (7 Avril 2010)

Pas de nouvelles, j'espère pour toi que ca signifie Bonne Nouvelle


----------



## SDION (7 Avril 2010)

J'ai amené mon MBP chez Antares Service (ils sont implantés sur toutes la France) hier à midi. Ce matin, j'ai eu la confirmation comme quoi que la réparation était prise sous garantie, et je récupère ma machine soit demain, soit vendredi.


----------



## Luigi_69 (7 Avril 2010)

Bonne nouvelle! Mais ton mbp etait sous garantie, ou bien est-ce juste le problème de carte graphique?


----------



## SDION (7 Avril 2010)

Nn, mon MBP n'était plus sous garantie (achat en nov. 2008 sans Apple Care)

Et c'était juste le problème de la CG


----------



## SDION (9 Avril 2010)

Epilogue.

Mon MBP est revenu à la maison hier soir, entièrement pris en charge par l'extension de garantie.

Cette affaire a été rondement et correctement mené :
- Panne le dimanche
- Amener le MBP au centre Agréé Apple (Antares Service). Il est facile de trouver une adresse en allant sur le site d'Apple
- Diagnostique de la panne (CG + prise en charge alors que la machine n'est plus sous garantie (dec 2008)) le mercredi matin.
- Jeudi, appel de la société Antérés pour me dire que mon MBP était prêt
- Jeudi soir, récupération de la machine. Tests et 

Mon premier refléxe était de ramener ma machine à la FNAC (endroit où j'ai acheté mon matériel). Mais après cette histoire, je conseille fortement de vous tourner vers un centre Agréé d'Apple, la rapidité, le savoir faire et l'amabilité ont été de mise. Merci à Antarés Service


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Avril 2010)

SDION a dit:


> . Mais après cette histoire, je conseille fortement de vous tourner vers un centre Agréé d'Apple, la rapidité, le savoir faire et l'amabilité ont été de mise. Merci à Antarés Service



Si tu avais fait quelques recherches sur ce forum tu aurais pu lire quelques conseils quant au fait de privilégier les centres agréés Apple plutôt que le SAV FNAC.

Enfin, l'essentiel est que tout soit rentré dans l'ordre


----------



## Luigi_69 (9 Avril 2010)

Suite de mon aventure : jai déposé mon mbp chez Youcast. Le devis coutera 40 si la réparation est refusée. Comme le technicien n'etait plus la,( je suis passé tard), le diagnostic se fera la semaine prochaine.   J'etais passé chez ICLG avant, mais ils ne sont pas reparateurs agrees et me demandaient 75 pour le renvoyer a Apple!  Voila tout, je vous tiens au courant!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (9 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Si tu avais fait quelques recherches sur ce forum tu aurais pu lire quelques conseils quant au fait de privilégier les centres agréés Apple plutôt que le SAV FNAC.
> 
> Enfin, l'essentiel est que tout soit rentré dans l'ordre



Je sais que c'est une rumeur.... mais si si la FNAC ose dire qu'elle a un SAV ... 

Alors si certains techniciens ne sont pas mauvais, c'est quand même le seule centre de SAV qui rend une machine non réparée, abimée, et mal remontée.

En plus .... il faut attendre des heures.


----------



## PDD (10 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Mon Macbook pro est de novembre 2007 et fait partie de la série concernée par ces problèmes de CG. Il n'a encore aucun problème "apparent" lié à cette carte. Sait on quelle est la proportion de machines affectées par ce défaut? Faut il préventivement faire un test? Merci pour vos avis.


----------



## MacSedik (11 Avril 2010)

Salut PDD, 

si tu es inquiet pour ton MBP 2007, tu peux appeler Apple (le lien) et leur donner ton numéro de série et le télé-opérateur va te dire si ton n° de série est dans les séries défectueuses ou pas. Tu peux aussi faire un Apple Hardware Test avec ton CD d'installation en appuyant sur D au démarrage (c'est écrit sur l'un des 2 CD d'installation).


----------



## PDD (11 Avril 2010)

Mon numéro de série se termine par X91 et je pense que cela fait partie des modèles potentiellement défectueux...


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2010)

PDD a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Mon Macbook pro est de novembre 2007 et fait partie de la série concernée par ces problèmes de CG. Il n'a encore aucun problème "apparent" lié à cette carte. Sait on quelle est la proportion de machines affectées par ce défaut? Faut il préventivement faire un test? Merci pour vos avis.



il n'y a aucun test préventif a faire et Apple ne fait aucune réparation préventive


----------



## Luigi_69 (19 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens de recevoir le devis pour la réparation de mon MBP, dont le problème est exposé ci dessus.
Comme je le craignais, c'est la carte mère qui est en cause. On me propose le remplacement de la carte logic pour en tout 589. Qu'en pensez vous?

Est-ce trop cher par rapport à un MBP 13" d'entrée de gamme neuf? L'écran est plus petit mais les possibilités d'évolution plus grandes...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Avril 2010)

Apple a étendu le champs et la durée de sa garantie pour cette pathologie qui affecte les MBP, reste que 589  pour une carte logique et son installation ce n'est pas très cher, souvent les devis pour ce type d'intervention tournent autour des 800 / 900 .

Passer du 15' au 13' : ce n'est tellement en termes de performances mais plus d'ergonomie que les changements sont importants


----------



## Luigi_69 (22 Avril 2010)

J'ai finalement accepté le devis il y a deux jours, mais je n'ai toujours pas recuperé mon MBP.   Le reparateur dit que la carte graphique nest pas en cause, donc cette nouvelle garantie ne s'applique plus. Il n'etait meme pas au courant de ce problème recurrent.     Dois-je contacter apple? Dans tous les cas je ne conseille vraiment pas Youcast...


----------



## accolo (7 Juillet 2010)

Mon mbp 15 de 30 mois carte graphique = carte mère naze a été complètement pris en charge le  par le SAV apple le 01/07/2010 à Lyon ,réparer en 4 jours et rien a payer ouffff et merci Apple......


----------



## boaime75 (25 Octobre 2010)

Voici mon expérience, postée sur un autre fil :

Après un problème d'écran noir, je suis allé voir l'Apple Store d'Opéra - j'avais pris un rendez-vous en ligne avec le Genius bar... Mon Macbook pro 2,4Ghz de 2008, avec les fameuses cartes Nvidia 8600, avait, selon moi, déjà rendu l'âme, carte mère K.O., et j'en étais furieux. Je suis donc allé à l'Apple Store Opéra sans grande conviction...
En cinq minutes le diagnostic a été fait, via un iPod nano, et le portable embarqué. Un technicien m'a rappelé le soir même, ce samedi à 22h30 (!), pour me dire que le portable était réparé et que OS X.6.4 était installé dessus. 
Qui dit mieux ?
Je remercie le garçon du Genius, un Américain fort sympathique, et les techniciens du store.


----------



## silos (25 Octobre 2010)

Alors là je dis : BRAVO.


----------



## Franck59494 (25 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir,
Je remonte le sujet, même souci que vous, écran noir alors que le Macbook est démarré.
Macbook acheté chez Darty le 22/05/2008, je vais le déposer chez un revendeur agréé, j'espère que le défaut de CG sera reconnu...


----------



## polo84360 (29 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai aussi un MBP 15'' fin 2008..
Je n'ai pas encore eu de problème (je touche du bois).. si on reste sur la 9400 est ce que le problème peut aussi survenir?

Merci


----------



## PDD (29 Juillet 2011)

Encore aucun problème non plus  pour mon MBP mi 2007 avec la 8600. Machine super réactive depuis le 10.6.8...Pourvu que cela dure...


----------



## Arlequin (5 Octobre 2013)

4 messages au compteur
4 réponses systématiquement à coté de la plaque
pub
orthographe aléatoire à la limite du compréhensible

c'est moi ou bien 

cela valait bien la peine de déterrer ce second sujet re-


----------

